# Focal Utopia 33 Wxbe Subwoofers



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

These subs where acquired in a product trade. Both are New in the Box. There is a "Make Offer" option. Willing to sell as a pair for a reduced price. Contact for price for pair. Willing to sell for "cost".
Focal Utopia 33 Wxbe Subwoofer Beryllium Series | eBay


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

to the top


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Curious the price for one of these..


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

You have a pm.


----------



## maverik159 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm also curious about a price.....for both (cost, but for the other if you sell one. Thanks!


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Love me esotar but man i'm gettin a chubby just looking at that sub


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

I got a chubby for them also. A must to invert mount them. 
You question has been responded to via PM


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Need to sell these subs... Make me an offer for the pair. Mr B said they need to move .


----------

